# Fat BeeMan's Bees



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

here's a nuc made from fat beeman's queens
I gotta get a bigger box 

http://drobbins.net/bees/nucs/Dsc00376.jpg

Dave


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

What gave ya the first clue. I've heard nothing but good about Don's bees, so i'm not surprised to see them overflowing your box.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope that isn't poison ivy around the Box...


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

mobees said:


> I hope that isn't poison ivy around the Box...


Nah, looks like honeysuckle.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

>looks like honeysuckle.

ding ding ding, we have a winner
honeysuckle it is, and if I don't do something it will swallow my nuc

Dave


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ok, got em in more spacious diggs
I put em in a long hive and made a video

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OOS-YXlZIIo


Dave


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice video. Awesome looking hive.
Tom


----------

